# Western Flyer Hi Lo



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2010)

I would like to know about when these were made--any value to these or just a curiosity? v/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 23, 2010)

It looks like late 50s-early 60s, since it still has a metal headbadge, and not a decal. It has a Monark chainring, but I'm not sure they made those, as they were bought out by Huffy in 1957.


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Oct 22, 2014)

These were made in the mid-1960s by Midwest Tool & Die Company. They were an independent company competing with Huffy and Columbia. It's said that they didn't start bicycle production until 1967, but there are ads for the Hi-Lo dating back as early as 1965, so this must have been one of their first bicycles. Some of these were rebadged and sold at Western Auto and Firestone (Vagabond).

I used to have a black one like yours. I am currently in the market for one that is complete. Yours appears to be missing the blue-band 2-speed kickback hub. But, those are easy enough to find. A missing basket or other small parts on the other hand can be nearly impossible.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

Mid-late 60's

Mine is badged AMF. Has Monark chainwheel. Vince had a real nice one.....
It's not here, but I have all the original goodies, which is a rarity.
I paid $25 for mine on e-bay, but they go for about $2-300 if nice.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2014)

I sold it a few years ago for $150 on CL. V/r Shawn


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks, anyway.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 22, 2014)

i didnt realize black was an option. I've only seen them in red and the nut which tightens the fork was never painted


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

bikiba said:


> i didnt realize black was an option. I've only seen them in red and the nut which tightens the fork was never painted




that is a re-paint, but they came in (as Vagabond and HI-lo) in red, purple, blue, green?


----------



## bikiba (Oct 22, 2014)

goooooogly















looks like a real black one


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

bikiba said:


> goooooogly
> 
> View attachment 174842
> View attachment 174846
> ...




that first one is pretty primo....


----------



## wrongway (Oct 22, 2014)

I give up....what's the black knob do?


----------



## bikiba (Oct 22, 2014)

wrongway said:


> I give up....what's the black knob do?




the bike splits in half  tht is the point where it connects


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

wrongway said:


> I give up....what's the black knob do?




Unscrew it and the bike comes apart into two pieces.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 22, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Unscrew it and the bike comes apart into two pieces.




i beat you


----------



## bricycle (Oct 22, 2014)

bikiba said:


> i beat you




...you sure did! I've lost my Cobra fast keyboard movements.... someone please put me out to pasture.....


----------



## Squiggle Dog (Oct 23, 2014)

The one I used to have was black, and is the color I am wanting (or will have it repainted by a professional who can duplicate the graphics). I think that really nice first one pictured is for sale for $100 on craigslist. But it's missing the basket and doesn't have the crash bar on the seat. Those parts would be hard to find. It probably doesn't have the 2-speed hub, either.

Below is a picture of one just like what I used to have:


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2014)

Great looking HI-lo!
I believe the basket and multi speeds were options. Maybe even the rack guards. I have an original brochure from 1967? that shows it without the goodies.


----------

